# xbox 360 repairs in manc



## futha (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone happen to know a shop in Manc that will sort my xbox 360 out for me (3 red rings problem)? Online searches just bring up ones where you have to pack it up and send it off. I want one where I can just take it in.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 12, 2010)

I know a guy who does repairs & mods from home - he's modded two of my 360s, and mine and my brother's Wiis - who is in Stockport.


----------



## futha (Jan 12, 2010)

Jambooboo said:


> I know a guy who does repairs & mods from home - he's modded two of my 360s, and mine and my brother's Wiis - who is in Stockport.



Is it just a mate or does he actually do it as a bit of a business?


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 12, 2010)

futha said:


> Is it just a mate or does he actually do it as a bit of a business?



He does it from home, but he makes a (good) living off it.

How old is the 360 anyway? You get 3 year warranty for the 'three rings'.


----------



## futha (Jan 12, 2010)

Jambooboo said:


> He does it from home, but he makes a (good) living off it.
> 
> How old is the 360 anyway? You get 3 year warranty for the 'three rings'.



I bought it from ebay and its been fixed before so I doubt it is still in warranty  How much does he charge?


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 13, 2010)

futha said:


> I bought it from ebay and its been fixed before so I doubt it is still in warranty  How much does he charge?



Fixed by Microsoft before? If it's been opened up by someone else then the warranty seal has probably been broke. But if it hasn't then check the manufacture date on the back and if it's within three years then you can just sort things out via the MS website.

But yeah, dunno how much the guy charges. He posts a lot on Maxconsole, which is how I found him. Won't link you to his profile there as I imagine you need an account to view the details, but he's the OP on this thread - his contact details are in his sig.


----------



## futha (Jan 14, 2010)

Jambooboo said:


> Fixed by Microsoft before? If it's been opened up by someone else then the warranty seal has probably been broke. But if it hasn't then check the manufacture date on the back and if it's within three years then you can just sort things out via the MS website.
> 
> But yeah, dunno how much the guy charges. He posts a lot on Maxconsole, which is how I found him. Won't link you to his profile there as I imagine you need an account to view the details, but he's the OP on this thread - his contact details are in his sig.



Nah fixed by a guy from work. Thanks Jamboo will see if he can have a look at it. It was made in 2006 so no luck there sadly


----------

